# يا سادة الرجاء أي حاجة عن Step Motor, Srevo Motor



## خالد صديق (15 سبتمبر 2006)

يا سادة الرجاء أي حاجة عن Step Motor, Srevo Motor
نظرة العمل
اجراء الصيانة
طريقة البرمجة وربطة بال Plc
واى معلومة ولو بسيطة بالعربي أو بالإنجليزي:1: :67:


----------



## حسن أبو العينين (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
المحرك العادي أو ( Motor ) يعمل عند وجود فرق جهد كهربي بين طرفي ملفه أو ملفيه ( Rotor ) و ( staitor ) و المحركات العادية تكون غالبا ذات ( staitor ) مصنوع من مغناطيس طبيعي و تكون ذات عزم و سرعة قصوى ثابتة ، كمحركات مراوح التبريد و محركات الأجهزة المنزلية . أما المحركات ( servo Motor ) فتكون غالبا فيها الملف الخارجي أو ( staitor ) عبارة عن مغناطيس صناعي يكون أقوى من الطبيعي فيعمل على إنتاج عزم أكبر و سرعة فجائية كبيرة و لكن هذا لفترة قصيرة للإستفاد من هذة الطاقة في بدء تشغيل نظام معين ، مثلا المحرك الذي يقوم ببدء تشغيل محركات السيارات التي تعمل بالوقود . أما ( steper Motor ) فيدخل في الأنظمة التي يراد فيها التحرك من نقطة معينة و التوقف عند نقطة معينة أخرى ، مثلا كالمحركات التي تقوم بتحرك أطباق الإستقطاب الفضائي ( الدش ) .


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, هذا موقع مفيد لمواتير stepper
http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/
وتقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## سعيد القطب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن هادي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## حسن هادي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
المحرك العادي أو ( Motor ) يعمل عند وجود فرق جهد كهربي بين طرفي ملفه أو ملفيه ( Rotor ) و ( staitor )*


----------



## عماد حسن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الفاضل ,أعتقد أنكلن تواجه اي صعوبة في تشغيل هذا النور من ال motors وستتعرف عليه بشكل جيد عندما تتعامل معه , لكن المتعة الحقيقية هي في حالة توصيل هذه الموتورز مع جهاز الحاسوب حيث ان هناك برامج خاصة بها يمكن من خلالها تنفيذ العديد من الاوامر المختلفة والحركات المتعددة , على سبيل المثال يتم استخدامها في عمل اللوحات الاكترونية من رسم وخرق وبدقة عالية ...., وهذا المجال واسع وكبير


----------

